# What exactly are these?



## sikator (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey, First of all i am brand spanking new to this forum and i would like to apologize in advance if i'm posting in the wrong place or other newbie mistakes.

We were cleaning some old stuff from my uncle that died over 30 years ago and he had a lot of train stuff, he had made his own little city with mountains. tunnels, multiple tracks and connections. it looks old and cool imo. Though we found some trains and currently i only have 3 pictures to find info about them including what they could be worth. Though googleing gets me nowhere :thumbsdown:

Could maybe someone here help me identify these and their value cause when it comes to model trains i am a total nut. :dunno:

































Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks a lot like these, a Japanese bullet train.

Kato 10-1156 - N Scale Series 200 Tohoku/Joetsu Shinkansen Bullet Train 6 Car Set


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

N-scale trains are 1:160 models. Compare that to popular O-scale at 1:48, or HO-scale at 1:87.

One advantage to N-scale is you can get quite a bit of layout activity into a relatively small space. There are coffee table N-scale layouts that are quite impressive.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is easy to be confused when you encounter a large
model train layout. It really isn't clear whether your
uncle's N scale layout is intact or exists in boxes.

In general model trains of the age you indicate would
not normally have much in the way of asset value.
Very few would be interested in a whole layout as is.

You would do well to find a Hobby Shop or Train Club
near you and visit. Perhaps they can see what you
have and give you a better idea of it's value.

Are any of these the boxed train that you have posted?

https://www.google.com/search?q=Kato+N+scale+Bullet+train&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1

In the future, our N Scale members are more likely
to be helpful if you post in the N Scale Forum.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sikator -- hopefully, you are interested in keeping and using the equipment, and maybe the layout, yourself. That's pretty much the only way that there is any real value in someone else's collection.

Only some very rare models have any significant value to them. If you think about your discovery as a collection of old pictures, you'll be about right -- as a nostalgia item, they're wonderful, but as a source of value, not so much.

Depending on what you have, the quality of it, and the condition it's in, you may get some money by selling it, if you're willing to put in the effort. You might get $50 for a loco, $5-10 each for cars, and may be able to sell individual structures if the workmanship is good. The layout itself, if it exists, would be problematic, both because it's difficult to ship, and because most hobbyists want to design and build their own -- that's half the fun.


----------

